# dsniff: no output

## krotuss

Hi, I get no output (except that program has started) from any (urlsnarf, msgsnarf, dsniff, etc.) sniffing utility in dsniff package. I can see packets in wireshark so this shouldn't be the problem. I also tried  "-c" option.

urlsnarf:

urlsnarf: listening on eth0 [tcp port 80 or port 8080 or port 3128]

netstat -ap|grep urlsnarf:

raw        0      0 *:255                   *:*                     7          5411/urlsnarf

Is *:255 allright? What should I do to get dsniff to work? Thx.

----------

## manaka

Here is the output of netstat --inet -l -p -n in one of my machines:

```
raw        0      0 0.0.0.0:255             0.0.0.0:*               7          17766/dsniff
```

Both urlsnarf and dsniff work for me. So that seems OK.

As for dsniff, it normally stays silent. It only displays captured passwords.

urlsnarf is quite noisy, though (prints all the captured URLs).

You may try stracing and posting the output (i.e., the output of strace -ttt -f urlsnarf -i eth0). That could help in determining what's happening.

----------

